# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Visit aie's booth- ae405 and ae503 at mta vietnam 2018

## AIE_3DTech

*MTA VIETNAM* tự hào là sự kiện công nghiệp mang tính nền tảng, giữ vai trò quan trọng trong việc thúc đẩy phát triển và nâng cao giá trị gia tăng của ngành công nghiệp sản xuất tại Việt Nam. 

Trong bối cảnh sản xuất đang thay đổi, triển lãm MTA VIETNAM (MTV) đã từng bước lớn mạnh trở thành sự kiện chuyên ngành sản xuất lớn nhất trong cả nước mang lại những giải pháp sản xuất hiện đại và đa dạng nhất trên thế giới cho ngành công nghiệp chế tạo nội địa.

-----------------------------------------------------------
- *Thời gian*: 09:00 - 17:00, 03/07 - 06/07/2018
-* Địa điểm*: Trung tâm hội chợ và triển lãm Sài Gòn (SECC), 799 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quận 7, Hồ Chí Minh.
- Vị trí gian hàng: Gian hàng *AE405 và AE503*
-----------------------------------------------------------

Đây là cơ hội để quý khách cập nhật các giải pháp công nghệ 3D tiên tiến nhất, giúp nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm, giảm chi phí và thời gian sản xuất. Tại gian hàng AE405 và AE503, công ty Tân Tiến-AIE sẽ diễn ra các hoạt động:

+ Demo trực tiếp hoạt động của máy đo quét quang học 3D từ hãng GOM và phần mềm thiết kế ngược Geomagic Design X.

+ Trưng bày máy in và mẫu in 3D nhựa từ công nghệ SLA của hãng UnionTech và mẫu in kim loại của hãng SLM Solutions.

+ Tư vấn, trao đổi trực tiếp với các kỹ sư của AIE về giải pháp 3D (in 3D, quét 3D, thiết kế ngược...) dành cho doanh nghiệp.

+ Phát coupon miễn phí dịch vụ quét 3D và 30% dịch vụ in 3D 1 mẫu đầu tiên.

Trân trọng kính mời quý khách quan tới thăm quan sản phẩm và công nghệ của công ty AIE tại gian hàng AE405 và AE503.

Để tìm hiểu thêm thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Phòng Marketing công ty AIE | Email: marketing-01@aie.com.vn| ĐT: 024 – 37345435 hoặc 024 – 37345440 (máy lẻ 101).

----------

